# Thats it , i have it with motorhoming.



## 106974 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi, i have had it with this morhoming lark. 

partner just decided it was going to be nice to get away at the weekend, left me with the job of trying to get booked up, just spent the best part of 1 hour, ringing round , to be told FULLY BOOKED. all i wanted was a weekend away in york. IMPOSSIBLE, i have just phoned partner to tell him this, and now been told to forget it, as it is just too damned stressful , so weekend away ruined . 


I am furious, i am about to tell him when he arrives in from work, sell the motorhome, and totally forget about camping or motorhoming as i find it all too stressful, 

I will then go to a travel agent book a forthnights holiday some where HOT, hopefully no rain. no more worries, of FULLY BOOKED. 


I'M FED UP


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you try any CLs Julie?

They are rarely fully booked and there are loads to choose from.


----------



## 106974 (Sep 12, 2007)

HI, not sure where to find cls, or what is cls ?

too late now, as partner was to finish work, collect mobo from storage , pick me up and go. but when i told him lots fully booked he stated forget it. i'm gutted , not too worry as he has to contend with me all weekend now and i'm in a foul mood to say the least. 

Thanks anyway, i must go and try and cool down now.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

have a nice night in, or do something you dont normally do...

go somewhere in morning? still got Sat and Sun nights away?


John


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

julieann said:


> Hi, i have had it with this morhoming lark.
> 
> partner just decided it was going to be nice to get away at the weekend, left me with the job of trying to get booked up, just spent the best part of 1 hour, ringing round , to be told FULLY BOOKED. all i wanted was a weekend away in york. IMPOSSIBLE, i have just phoned partner to tell him this, and now been told to forget it, as it is just too damned stressful , so weekend away ruined .
> 
> ...


Hi Julie,

As you probably know, one of the joys of motor homing is that you can just get in and go. However, bank holiday weekends are a bit different, and need to be pre-planned.

Dave's advice is your best hope. Some of these little Cl's and CS's are great places to wind down.

Hope you get sorted.

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CLs are Certificated Locations associated with the Caravan Club.

CS's are Certificated Sites (I think) allied to the Camping and Caravanning Club.

They vary a lot in facilities etc. but are basically the corner of a farmer's field and are allowed to take only 5 vans at a time.

Some have magnificent facilities with hook-up, heated lavvy, dish washing sinks, dog walks etc. while others are a bit "back to basics" but very quiet and peaceful. They will all have a disposal point for the Elsan, but some ask you to chuck the grey waste on the plants or under the hedge 'cos it fills up their septic tanks and stops it working properly. (_See other topic running at the moment_).

I think the CC has 2000 or so, and the CC&C has nearly as many. They usually don't cost much either, but you do have to be a member of the Club in order to use them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Newlyweds (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Julie,

I have just been on the C & CC website and they seem to have grass pitches available at their Sherif Hutton site just outside York? and you don't have to be a member to book. Just go onto their website and the contact details are on there. Would be a shame not to get away. We have to visit friends but I would much rather be in the van!!

Good luck 

Jo


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Newlyweds said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I have just been on the C & CC website and they seem to have grass pitches available at their Sherif Hutton site just outside York? and you don't have to be a member to book. Just go onto their website and the contact details are on there. Would be a shame not to get away. We have to visit friends but I would much rather be in the van!!
> 
> ...


There you go Julie - pick the phone up quick!!

I'd suggest you join as you arrive and book in because they charge £6 per night extra for non members. _(Don't blame them really. We get bigger avatars :roll: :roll: , members of CC&C get a discount.) _That means you only have to camp with them for 6 night to break even, as the membership is about £33.

Get your skates on and have a great weekend.

Cheers


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> CLs are Certificated Locations associated with the Caravan Club.
> 
> CS's are Certificated Sites (I think) allied to the Camping and Caravanning Club.
> 
> ...


As well as farms, some of them are behind pubs, or attached to fisheries, golf clubs, garden centres etc, but not many have hard standing for MH's.

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> As well as farms, some of them are behind pubs, or attached to fisheries, golf clubs, garden centres etc, but not many have hard standing for MH's.
> Jock.


Dead useful though aren't they Jock, though I confess to liking all the comforts when they are available.

  Cheers


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

julieann said:


> too late now, as partner was to finish work, collect mobo from storage , pick me up and go. but when i told him lots fully booked he stated forget it. i'm gutted , not too worry as he has to contend with me all weekend now and i'm in a foul mood to say the least. quote]
> 
> that'll learn him


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > As well as farms, some of them are behind pubs, or attached to fisheries, golf clubs, garden centres etc, but not many have hard standing for MH's.
> ...


Zeb, your spoilt get back to basics and get your kit off!!! :wink:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I know how you feel ......but bear with , like others have suggested try and get familiar with some of the small sites ...CL,s CS
We went through this last year when we were relatively new and got really fed up with the " sorry we are full " line.

i would also try some of the private sites as per the AA campsite guide, as i have found some real gems amongst these , with costs not too different from the CC and CCC.

Scrub tonight..................Sulk................Drink..........plan.......depart Sat
morning.


Good luck

Dinger


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I booked a cl just on the off chance on wednesday,and got in straight away,the first place I tried.Its very basic and thats probably the reason it wasn`t full up,but for £4.50 a night without ehu,but withtwo fishing lakes,I`m well happy.
Try and book something tonight Julie,once you`ve calmed down a bit,and see if you can get something for saturday.Good luck.

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!

Put it down to experience, and book for the next Bank Holiday now. 8O 

Unsurprisingly the sites do get booked up quite rapidly for holiday weekends, and I would have been amazed if you did find somewhere at this late stage. :? 

Having said that, it won't hurt to ring a couple of sites tomorrow morning and ask if they have had a cancellation - and I bet you will find one.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booked Up*

Hello,

Yes been there done that got the very expensive T Shirt (Campsites pushing up fees for Bank Holidays).

We now nip over the water to France or Belgium for our Bank Holidays. Free Tesco Eurotunnel and no problems with sites, just turn up. Yes it is a drag from Manchester to Dover, we simply book a day or two either side and make a good few days break.

Indeed, this is our First bank holiday weekend at home since we bought the motorhome.

So...

You want the stress of ...

* Finding a holiday for £199 only to find out with all the extras it is £300 each
* Booking a taxi to the airport
* Hoping Said Taxi turns up on/in-time
* Packing a suitcase
* Sitting in the airport for 2-3 hours
* Possibilty of delays
* Paying £5+ for coffee & Cake
* Sitting next to a foul mouth drunk who wants you to hear his/her life story on the aircraft, or worse wants yours!
* Stress of transfer/hire car from Airport to resort
* Sleeping in a bed that 100's maybe 1,000's of other people have already slept in to say the least.

Then you have to come back and go through it all again.

The weather, something you cannot rely on. I have been to Spain by car in high season and 5 people from the village drowned in freak floods. I flew once to Javea Spain in June/Julystayed in a villa and the weather temperature never hit 70f. Here in the UK they were having a heatwave. Anyone remember that year?.

We were in France this easter and the weather was foul, Three or is it four years ago same dates, we arrived in normandy to 70f bright sunshine. The cottage owner informed me if we had arrived a couple of days before we could have built a snowman.

Think before you S*ll that motorhome.

Cheer up,
Trev.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Unsurprisingly the sites do get booked up quite rapidly for holiday weekends


Make that *most* summer weekends, if you look on the CC and CC&C web sites.

I guess we just have to plan ahead or try harder, which might mean travelling further.

In the spirit of MotorHomeFacts I should rant and rave that they did not tell me this when they sold me a MH or let me join CC and CC&C.

Anyway, who in their right minds hits the road on a UK bank holiday weekend.

Looks at diary, damn, is that a ferry booking I see


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Join the Caravan Club, book a few sites just in case you might go away. And then if you dont turn up the C/C the could'nt care less. 
I wonder how many no shows thay have had this weekend, that have stopped genuine people from going away.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

andyman said:


> Join the Caravan Club, book a few sites just in case you might go away. And then if you dont turn up the C/C the could'nt care less.
> I wonder how many no shows thay have had this weekend, that have stopped genuine people from going away.


It's called bloody selfishness Andy, and there are far too many self-centred inconsiderate b'stards who do exactly what you describe - and bugger it up for the rest of us.

*I have asked the CC to log the no-shows and send at least a stern warning to anyone who does it more than twice or three times within a year.*

* If a few hundred other MHF members did the same they may take some notice. * It's not difficult after all - now everything is on the computer.

What about starting a new thread to encourage MHF members to do just that? I don't want to muscle in on your "territory" so will leave it to you.

Cheers

*P.S. No apologies for the technicolour yelling. This is a serious issue that is affecting us all, with increasing severity as camping becomes more popular.*


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My son booked a non CC site for this weekend in Derbyshire. He had to pay the full amount of £70 up front. 

For various reasons he was unable to go and phoned them on Tuesday. They would not refund his money, but he has a credit note for the amount registered under his booking reference.

He told us to use it this weekend if we wanted, and when I rang, not surprisingly, they had resold the pitch for the full amount to someone else.

It is unlikely that he will have the chance to use the credit, so if we don't use it, its £70 down the drain and the campsite have made double their money

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> My son booked a non CC site for this weekend in Derbyshire. He had to pay the full amount of £70 up front.
> 
> For various reasons he was unable to go and phoned them on Tuesday. They would not refund his money, but he has a credit note for the amount registered under his booking reference.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff

That's naughty!!

If they could not re-sell the pitch in time then maybe you could understand the loss of the fee, but since you KNOW they have re-sold it I would get back to them and speak a few strong words about the legality of knowingly and deliberatey selling the same commodity twice, within a few days.

70 quid is too much to write off.

Cheers


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. No apologies for the technicolour yelling. This is a serious issue that is affecting us all, with increasing severity as camping becomes more popular.


I did make a remark about this to the wardens at Cherry Hinton - "so many places fully booked at weekends, do people just book loads of sites and don't turn up"

She said that the booking software prevented multiple bookings by a member.

I'm not over convinced.

She also said they don't get many cancellations.

The only other solution is a non refundable booking fee, and you've just moaned about that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. No apologies for the technicolour yelling. This is a serious issue that is affecting us all, with increasing severity as camping becomes more popular.
> ...


Hi Brian

I think you missed a detail in Geoff's post. He was not complaining about a nominal booking fee (or deposit) but it's the full amount for the whole holiday he may have to lose. A big difference.

I also quizzed the CC about their booking system.

The computerised system does indeed stop people making multiple bookings for the same date. That is an improvement, but not the only issue.

There is at present nothing to stop someone booking virtually every weekend of the year, then just cancelling each one (_often at the last minute_) until they decide the weather is nice enough to go.

I think this happens a lot more than they will admit, since we have quite often been on "fully booked" sites with more than one or two empty spaces for the whole weekend - sometimes as many as 6 or 8 empty plots, and not motorhomers away for the day either.

Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave

as you say, its naughty, but as it is somewhere we have been intending to go for some time, it is very likely that we will use it.

But thats not really the point, I would think that what they are doing is outside the law.

The CCC charge a tenner for booking in advance and I understand that it is not refundable if you cancel. This, I think, is more of a realistic approach and I bet, but I have not checked, that you have more chance for late weekend bookings with the CCC than the CC

Geoff


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> I think you missed a detail in Geoff's post.

Partly, but technically he or his son is not out of pocket and they are the one's that cancelled. It's a hard call, when he cancelled they could not be sure that they would re-sell. £70 for a weekend sounds steep.

Why doesn't he name them !

>> I think this happens a lot more than they (CC CC&C) will admit,

It's a very bad way to run a business. This puts up the price for all of us because of lost revenue.

I don't know what the answer is. For sure there will be a *huge* outcry if they impose non-refundable deposits, but that's the only way I can think of improving the situation.

And from "management" point of view, they are in nice cushy jobs, they aren't going to make waves, are they !


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

It seems to me to be somewhat naive to try to book a site for a bank holiday weekend on the Friday ........... no, not somewhat: very.

I almost never book anything. Just drive off and find somewhere to stay: If you are a member of the C&CC and the CC there are hundreds of options in addition to privately owned sites.

We do usually stay home at bank holidays but when one has occurred while we have been away we haven't had a problem .... you just have to try harder :wink: 

My whole reason for having a motorcaravan rather than a caravan is the freedom to tour around at will... actually that isn't quite true: I'd hate to drive around with a 'wibbly-wobbly' on the back.

Anyway, just go off and enjoy yourselves and forget about * booking*
 

Harvey


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a conversation with a C/c warden who told me they are fully booked now until july, and he thinks the problem is that so many more people have taken up the 'activity' and c/c have not kept pace with numbers of members so it is inevitablel that there are not enough pitches to go round.

He said this is compounded by non members being allowed on sites...

Maybe the c/c needs to buy some more land and get on with building a few more sites then.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No Show*



andyman said:


> Join the Caravan Club, book a few sites just in case you might go away. And then if you dont turn up the C/C the could'nt care less.
> I wonder how many no shows thay have had this weekend, that have stopped genuine people from going away.


We booked a Site in Shropshire a few weeks back, booked with no fee or deposit, they had one pitch left. The stroms arrived nearer the time, but we sent anyway, Despite the gale force winds here and the weather forecast, when we got out of Manchester there was barely a breeze.

We arrived on-site and there were lots of spare pitches. I spoke to the owner who said that many people cancelled or just did not bother to turn up due to the weather. He said it was very annoying as he could have sold the pitches many times over.

I would not mind betting the ones that did not bother to call ahead and cancel in time, are the very first ones to complain about the slightest problem when things do not fall in their favour. Usualy where most of us would let it go over our heads,

Inconsiderate to say the least as Zeb suggested.

Trev.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The selfish people who book in advance and then don't show really annoy me. They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.
Site run by the clubs who have a policy of penalising people who turn up too early should also penalise people who don't show up,they have their membership number and should also insist on a deposit,which is forfeited if no show. By setting an arrival time they can resell the pitch unless the booker phones to say they will be late.
An Julieann if you will only book onto Club Sites with all the bells and whistles you will,as Fred Pontin said,'book early'!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think that wrinklies are responsible. I am in that category and would never dream of booking for a bank holiday, for the very reason that I can go when it suits me, in the quieter times midweek.

My daughter in law once took the kids out of school to avoid the high prices imposed during school holiday. She said never again, its cheaper but the sites are full of old folk who moan about kids.

I only considered going this weekend because my son had prepaid the pitch. 

Mid week the sites are still very busy, because of us old gray haired campers

Geoff


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> The selfish people who book in advance and then don't show really annoy me. They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.
> Site run by the clubs who have a policy of penalising people who turn up too early should also penalise people who don't show up,they have their membership number and should also insist on a deposit,which is forfeited if no show. By setting an arrival time they can resell the pitch unless the booker phones to say they will be late.
> An Julieann if you will only book onto Club Sites with all the bells and whistles you will,as Fred Pontin said,'book early'!


-----------------------
Please dont tar us wrinklys with that brush. I think youll find its mostly tuggers & they are a lot less wrinkled than us.

Motorhomer.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> The selfish people who book in advance and then don't show really annoy me. They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.


How do you know who they are?

Isn't it blxxxy marvelous, how some people always have to blame some *group* for whatever they don't like, usually without any foundation for their accusations............. and often rudely as well.

H


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.


I have read a load of Cr4pp on here but this is the worst yet. 
It is even worse than some of the comments I make!!

I am sure it must break several laws on discrimination, eg, against people who have skin problems and against people who 'have plenty of time'. 
Not to mention the implied criticism of older members. But it's ok, even Bigfoot may live long enough to get wrinkly, thanks to the efforts of those older people who devoted their lives to improving medicine to quell bile problems.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> The selfish people who book in advance and then don't show really annoy me. They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.


Flipping heck I can see why you have chosen your username? And you certainly have put your BIGFOOT in it with the above comment!

Must say it made me smile though but not because it was correct or amusing but primarily because it seemed rather a silly thing for you to say and not like you at all, so I thought you could not possibly be being serious ............

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> The selfish people who book in advance and then don't show really annoy me. They are usually wrinkleys who have plenty of time during the rest of the year.
> !


I was eagerly anticipating more of a reaction to this......

:roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I was eagerly anticipating more of a reaction to this......


Don't worry bandaid, the wrinkleys (or should that be wrinklies?) will all be away for the BH and will no doubt reply when they get back. (remember they/we have plenty of time all year)

But it is a bit 'off topic'!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wont*



aultymer said:


> > I was eagerly anticipating more of a reaction to this......
> 
> 
> Don't worry bandaid, the wrinkleys (or should that be wrinklies?) will all be away for the BH and will no doubt reply when they get back. (remember they/we have plenty of time all year)
> ...


OH NO THEY WONT

They will all be on the phone pre-booking the sites up  .

Trev.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: wont*

Well good luck to em I say and well done for getting out there and enjoying themselves and making the most of every opportunity. Much better than being a miserable old so and so sat in a rocking chair bored out ya brains! I know whenever we come across the more mature motorhomers, still active and having fun I admire them immensley and envy their freedom and I find it a real pleasure to be in their company and hear all their stories and tales.

I am 52 and cannot wait to retire (in fact I keep on nagging my husband who is 9 years older than me to organise it asap LOL) and when we do we plan to get away as much as we can and gawd help anyone who resents us doing this! After working hard all of your life why shouldn't folk live their twilight years to the full - it's what life is all about surely!

So come on you lovely mature campers - get them campsites booked up and never mind the knockers they are just jealous ROFL wait for their time to come and see if they feel the same way then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Oldie (May 4, 2008)

As a mature camping cariste (all right I'm over the hill...), I object to being automatically grouped with no-show-ers.
Having been through all kinds of camping from canvas, tugging, and now on our 4th MH, I can count the number of times I have even booked a site on the fingers of 1 hand. Apart from rallies that is, you have to book them.
We used to go on these regularly back in the 70s when the kids were young, but now it's just me and she who must be obeyed, we have the freedom of going when we like, and we certainly would not attempt to go out over a bank holiday any more.
Anyway must dash, got to finish varnishing my Mirror dinghy, so we can get off with the Boating Group of the Camping and Caravanning Club, thats the only thing we book for these days - oh apart from Eurotunnel once a month to get away from this place.
See you en France. Toodle pip.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Large Feet*

Hello Again,

In fairness to BIGFOOT I guess this is just an off the cuff remark taken the wrong way. Along side the group stated by the aforementioned I would suggest their are many newbies, pups, married with 2.5 children half a mild and a cigar, Senior campers, experienced old timers and many other groups that do the very same.

Quite a topic this has evolved into, hope julieann come back to tell us she hates travel agents.

Trev,
Half Wrinkled Member and hopefully (fingers crossed) possible prospective future member of the "wrinleys" group.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I forgive you Biggy.  

I've got far better things to worry about - anybody want to read the list? 8O :roll: :? :?


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

My OH is 47 and has retired due to ill health, so of course I'm skiveing too! We go off in the week in our Twin and rarely at the weekends and have already travelled 4,500 miles since the end of september. All the site and ferry offers are available for midweek travel and a lot of the small sites that we like, are almost empty. We've then got the toilet block to ourselves and don't have to queue for the showers.
We have also learnt never to book because we don't like timetables, planning or deposits that you don't get back and would rather be prepared to move on, if there isn't room at a site we fancy and we wild camp instead. There are other benefits to not booking. We can also avoid the site that looks yuk on arrival and turn around as we have a number of times! I can check the dog walking to see if it really is and if it ain't, again we go. As we are in a Twin though, we can be squeezed into the tightests of spots and there's no need for hookup which has been a real boon and has allowed us the freedom to stop at some really great places with great dog walking along beaches and peaks, without the loss of the amenities and TV!
As for the wrinklys, well they're just great and are laid back and easy going because I soppose they are like us....Tomorrow will do and there's no hurry.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*good*

Good for you Lbusdriver,

That is just the way we do it, most of the time.

Trev.


----------



## 106974 (Sep 12, 2007)

"We have also learnt never to book because we don't like timetables, planning or deposits that you don't get back and would rather be prepared to move on, if there isn't room at a site we fancy and we wild camp instead."


Hi im back, i love the reply above, we shall do just that in future.

we have just had a lovely day out, yes without mobo, i did put it to my partner about selling it, who just tutted and with the reply of dont be silly. 

Anyway i have calmed down now, 

He is now to take 1 week off work in a fortnights time and will will set off for the lakes again, we will try again with keswick ccc, as last time we could not get on site , "fully booked" but try we will, if not wild camp it is, I CANNOT BE BEATEN


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



julieann said:


> "We have also learnt never to book because we don't like timetables, planning or deposits that you don't get back and would rather be prepared to move on, if there isn't room at a site we fancy and we wild camp instead."
> 
> Hi im back, i love the reply above, we shall do just that in future.
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought you were talking about my reply for a moment!.

:wink:

Trev.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Well done!*

Good call Julieann.

I'm pleased that you are feeling better and I quite understand your frustrations. I get just as mad when we are told there is dog walking at a site(which is essential) to find that it is some scruffy bit of mud not fit for a rabbit, let alone a 32KG dobermann who has spent the last 4 hours couped up in the van already.

You go for it girl, there are some real hidden little gems out there off the beaten track and you'll find it a lot more fun and less stressful.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Brill ............. that's what I like to see a topic that ends well and everyone who posted being happy and seeing each other's point. What a great way of life this motorhoming lark is?  

Sue


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Julieann. 

RE: I will then go to a travel agent book a forthnights holiday some where HOT, hopefully no rain. no more worries, of FULLY BOOKED. 

We have spent many hours at the airport with flight delayed. Or book a holiday with good flight times that never was going to happen. Sorry your flight is no longer 1100 its now 2200 GREAT.

Glad you changed your mind.It does not end in York. 

Thats one reason we never camp in the UK. We just book the Crossing and thats it. We go from Harwich on the 22 and thats all thats booked, we know a few places we want to visit in Holland. Then its Denmark and maybe Sweden, we will have to see how the euros go!

But you can get some good deals just book a Ferry or Tunnel and go to a country that like motorhomes. It makes it much more enjoyable. 

And when you do get DELAYED in a motorhome just put the kettle on or have a sleep. So much better than hanging around the airport.

You don't need a new van to travel our van is 11 years old. And we will go anywhere in it. 

You know it makes sense! Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd just like to say that as newcomers to motorhoming, our perception was that we would be able to go pretty much anywhere in the UK we'd like on a whim, seems things are not so simple.

Speaking to a friend who is a member of the Caravan Club, we were shocked and amazed to be told that they can book up sites as soon as the calendar is opened (in November?) , there is no deposit required so they can just block book and then cancel or just not turn up. 

So even though I may save some money if I join the CC, I probably won't get a chance to go to a site unless I go and block book like everyone else does, so I don't think I'll bother with the CC.

I know this went off topic and this has probably been raised and discussed at length but I think the Caravan Club need to put a stop to this and request a deposit for bookings to stop people blocking availability when they probably don't fully intend to use the booking but are just keeping their options open.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

firsttimer said:


> I'd just like to say that as newcomers to motorhoming, our perception was that we would be able to go pretty much anywhere in the UK we'd like on a whim, seems things are not so simple.
> 
> Speaking to a friend who is a member of the Caravan Club, we were shocked and amazed to be told that they can book up sites as soon as the calendar is opened (in November?) , there is no deposit required so they can just block book and then cancel or just not turn up.
> 
> ...


You might be new to motorhoming Firsttimer, but it didn't take you long to catch onto this one!    

I've had a (gentle) go at the CC about this, and suggested on here a few days ago that others do the same, as the CC listen to volume gripes far more than individuals - obviously.

*It fell on stony ground I fear. :roll: :? :? *


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Julie

We spent the w/e on a CS (C&CC) at Rufforth, 3 miles outside york £7 a night incl. Electric/free shower and WC, HD St. Shop and pub (no food) 1/2 m, pub with good food 2m, bus service into York (except Sun) or P & R £2 return from Designer outlet. And there was space for another 2 MHs all w/e.

This site could be good for a themed w/e rally (£4/n)(Don't ask as it out of my area), there is a club house for hire (£40) lots of space, tennis courts football/cricket fields etc. 

Hindsight is a wonderful thing

Bill


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Julieann. We bought our motorhome just before Easter in 2006 and we couldn't wait to try it out so we got on the phone to CC & CC&C - everywhere was fully booked! We continued to phone around and managed to get into a site near Rutland Water which was very nice and gave us our first taste of motorhoming. 
Since then, we have learnt to book months in advance for the CC & CC&C sites and if we are unable to use the booking for whatever reason, we give them notice and all is well.
A word of warning tho' the CC&C charge a £25.00 deposit and we recently had to cancel a booking at the last minute (we still let them know) and we lost the deposit.
The CC&C club site at Keswick is very popular and you will be lucky to get in this side of September, having said that, it is a beautiful site and well situated for everything - just book well in advance!
We have just spent last weekend in the CC site at Ayr which we booked in January.
Don't lose hope, you'll only regret it.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Zebedee,
Wonder if we should petition the CC some how to get them to see sense, 
or maybe if everyone who feels the system is bad were to ring the CC and tell them so, they may get fed up and have a re-think.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

firsttimer said:


> Zebedee,
> Wonder if we should petition the CC some how to get them to see sense,
> or maybe if everyone who feels the system is bad were to ring the CC and tell them so, they may get fed up and have a re-think.


That's pretty much what I suggested, but nobody seems to be interested.   

You have a go. Start a new thread. They might listen to you - they took no notice of me.     

I'm just waiting for the next whinge about CC sites being fully booked - then I shall pounce. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Seriously though, I did (and still do) think it would be worthwhile to petition the CC, and I also think it would make a difference to pitch availability.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Zebedee, I will start a new thread on this


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Our answer to Bank Holidays is to use the C&CC temporary weekend or Holiday Sites. There is no requirement to book at 99% of them so you make up your mind at the last minute. Plenty to choose from, normally plenty of room, and some in very nice or unusual locations. Relatively cheap but sometimes CL's or CS's can be better value. We spent last weekend at Haxey Quays by the River Idle at £4 a night.

The biggest drawback is that you normally have to use your own facilities but then my view is why spend all that money on a motorhome if you aren't going to use it to the full?

Got my eye on a weekend for the upcoming BH too!

JohnW


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

firsttimer said:


> I'd just like to say that as newcomers to motorhoming, our perception was that we would be able to go pretty much anywhere in the UK we'd like on a whim, seems things are not so simple.


Yes you can: we have been doing just that for the last five years.......... no problemo.....

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

........and if you'd like to read about our first trip 'away on a whim' in 2003 it's here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10818.html

there are quite a few other's reports in that section too: you might read one or two of Pusser's: that'll make you smile.

Harvey


----------



## 106974 (Sep 12, 2007)

*I'VE BOOKED UP FOR BANK HOLIDAY, YES, YES , YES*

Hi, spent best part of yesterday trying booking a site any site that will have me, cc, ccc i tried, FULLY BOOKED, ARRGGGHHH.

Not again please, i tried well over a dozen, just about to give up, late last night, and BINGO, i managed to get booked up for the lakes, well maryport and then we will double back to keswick and hopefully see the place this time,

partner spent the day , sevicing moby with new timing belt etc and came home to me, to say "FULLY BOOOKED" his face was a picture. !

so i spent another hour searching the net and books to finally get booked up, great.

i thought about just getting up and going next weekend , ie not booking, and wild camp, but i know for sure, if i do NOT book a site , my partner will come up with excuses of work etc. and we would never get there. i have had lots of promises broken in the past. so i need to book, this way i know for defintley i am going on holiday, I'M SO EXCITED, yep hee we are going away, and i'm getting good at this game and booked 1 week early , that is something for me. paid in full as the site required this, and i paid using partners card , so if he decide not going well, he lost the money, crafty or what . i have got him to a tee.


----------

